# Moving from Lone Parent to Jobseeker's allowance



## RandomGuy89 (3 Aug 2011)

Hi all, 

I want my girlfriend to move in with me but she is on the Lone parent Social welfare payment (One-Parent Family Payment). With 1 Child (My Child)

I know that she would lose the right to that payment if she moved in with me... But can she Switch to Jobseeker's Allowance?

I know that the JSA will be assessed on the income of the house hold and all that. I would just like to know is it possible, If possible how does she do it and how long it would take? 

We have been really wanting to move into gether for a while now and we both believe in Karma and DO NOT want to cheat the system here and just do it. 

I would appericate any advice on this.

Many thanks, 
RandomGuy89.


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2011)

All she has to do is to call into her nearest SW Local Office and state that she wishes to surrender her One Parent Family Payment due to changed circumstances.

She can make a claim for Jobseeker's Allowance if she's available for and is looking for full-time work.

Any entitlement to Jobseeker's will depend on your circumstances, as she will be means-tested on the household income (as you correctly said).

Waiting times for jobseeker claims vary from area to area, but can take some time.


----------



## RandomGuy89 (4 Aug 2011)

Hi gipimann thank you for your help. Do you know if the standard paper work would be involved? There is very long waiting time for my area as you said it can vary...


----------



## gipimann (8 Aug 2011)

If you have a look at the Redundancy and Unemployment forum here, there is a sticky post at the top of the forum which outlines the application process for Jobseeker's (including the paperwork needed).


----------



## MDGA (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Random,
I have the same situation although a little different. My girlfriend wants to change from lone parents allowance to jobseeker's allowance. We do not live together as i have my home and she has her own home. we have a child and I stay over part time to care for him.

I would like to know how long it took for your partner to change over allowance...


----------



## Ildánach (24 Nov 2011)

MDGA said:


> Hi Random,
> I have the same situation although a little different. My girlfriend wants to change from lone parents allowance to jobseeker's allowance. We do not live together as i have my home and she has her own home. we have a child and I stay over part time to care for him.
> 
> I would like to know how long it took for your partner to change over allowance...



They will examine your circumstances carefully and may determine that you are a cohabiting couple, even if you don't stay over all the time.  See their policy on cohabitation here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/cohabit.aspx


----------

